# new schumacher touring car



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hi all:i read on ano another site that schumacher has a new 1/10th electric touring car comming soon called the mi2 ec.what i want ot know is how it differs from the current mi2 and weather it's a better asphalt or carpet car?p.s. does anyone know who's on the schumacher race team other than paul wynn?thanks :thumbsup:


----------

